# Pavement Scrapers



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

to any bulders that felt abused by undead or any body in pavement scrappers.on behalf of the outher in pavment scrppers we are sorry and will try to correct this in the futer, we are still setn guid lines for are members an know that it is not taken likely around here. we are all grown or in some way mature, and should respect the hobby and sport of bulding real life car/trucks. we should be trying to spred this hobby out words and not keep it to are self or run it to the ground.
so agein we will try ad keep this try to the game and no more nonscencs


yha i know im a bad speller.  but i know where respect should be shown.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

So this is our new topic or ?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

no this is to straghtn out anything we as a crew messed up on


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Hm okaydokay


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello all, I'm sure most of you know what has happened here recently with Bodydropped and Undead white boy. As the new president of the Pavement Scrapers, I appologize to those who had to put up with that, that's not what this club is about and it was not what Bodydropped had intended. So, we start over with a clean slate and no BS this time. We all are here to build, not disrespect. We are all at different skill levels with building, but atleast we are building, that's what counts. So, I hope that doesn't happen again. Thanks

So first off, roll call. Whose still with us?!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

I am mate!


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

sweet still here with you guys too


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Alright folks, post some pics back up, refresh everyones memory of what we had goin on :biggrin:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's my 64/65 Chevy that I was working on and probably pull back out here in a few days to continue. It's the one with the swing arm suspension in the rear.

Suspension mock up

























Body mock up before being lowered

































Slammed

































Dash


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Apr 13 2008, 10:22 AM~10404348
> *So this is our new topic or ?
> *


and yes, it looks like this is our new official topic


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

this on is back in the shop after falling 
























my dancer








and thees are some rc cars i have done








this one still not done needs a motor rc
















mustang befor (daily runer no more )
























and now 








































and im working on this one too 








daily jumpers


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

modle cars in the works 
































































bal air is almost done .just lil stuff to fix on it


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't see why you needed to start a new thread, but oh well.

Good luck with the "new" club!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 13 2008, 11:24 AM~10404696
> *I don't see why you needed to start a new thread, but oh well.
> 
> Good luck with the "new" club!
> *


the old thread was cluttered with a lot of useless stuff and most of the pages were of Bodydropped and undeads models and since they left the club it was best to just start over so i had the old thread deleted.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeh but now the topic is being cluttered with stuff why it whas removed


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

let do more bulding less talking and more complaments 
dirk i dont think thay left the club i think thay just steped down.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 13 2008, 12:18 PM~10404905
> *let do more bulding less talking and more complaments
> dirk i dont think thay left the club i think thay just steped down.
> *


bodydropped said he was goin solo, not sure bout undead but as pres. i can say if he's in or not when he comes back


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk+Apr 13 2008, 12:25 PM~10404368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


technically, with undead being the VP, it is supposed to be his duty to step up and be the president, so until he says he is out, ior resigns as well, i think he is the president



















Good Luck To You All


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Frist off ! The people in your club can and can't make your club a strong  one ! 

Bullshitters are everywhere ! Con artist are to ! The best way to represent your self is to handle the problem when it frist shows up ! The sooner the better ! But the club itself shouldn't be the base of the problem unless you back up the bullshit that anyone member starts or cause's ! 

The club should be based on the builders with in it ! The style you guys choose to for as of gudie lines should but with in limits of all builders and at your own levels ! 

Dont set up gudies line such as it must be this it must be that ! 

The 1 rule i would to see in every club would be to have atleast 4 NEW BUILDS a year ! but other then that its up to the others ! 

Look at are club M.C.B.A.!

We build everything ! Pro street , trucks, mini's, tuners , rigs, lowriders ! And we share with in the club when ever we can ! We try to support are local shows in the areas we live in and we try to lend a hand out to other modelers no matter what club they may be in ! We have great membership across the US and many more members that aren't on the computer secne ! 

If you guys only have 4 members then make the 4 members you have the best they can be it shouldn't be about numbers it should be about the love of the hobby and the level you as a builder are bringing to the front line ! 

And as for your clubs PM to me about Undead White BOY ! 
You guys shouldn't have to clean up after him ! Either give him a second chance or just cut you ties to him and be done with it ! I was giving him shit about his attiude , and hot head , and his faluse advertisment and trash talk ! He isn't the only kid on here i give shit to and some time i have bad day and speak whats on my mind ! It was never about the club it was about a person and his actions ! 

These comments have nothing to do with M.C.B.A. or L.I.L. ! I am no one important just a member on here like everyone else but yesturday i was in a mood ! You dont like what i have to type up then act right and you wont see it ! 


Hope you all look at what i said in hopes of bringing a better apperance forward ! And I turely hope that UNDEAD WHITE BOY see's his mistakes , slows down ,and brings a better face to the game and you guys if you choose give him another chance to be an acting right member !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 13 2008, 11:49 AM~
> * man fuck it im gone
> till i decide if you guys are worth my time of day
> as for the buildoff ill post up stuff when i want
> ...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 13 2008, 12:27 PM~10405309
> *not at all, but it just got out of hand
> technically, with undead being the VP, it is supposed to be his duty to step up and be the president, so until he says he is out, ior resigns as well, i think he is the president
> Good Luck To You All
> *


"man fuck it im gone
till i decide if you guys are worth my time of day
as for the buildoff ill post up stuff when i want
if i do come back i wont be taking ANYONES SHIT "
YUP i think he out .
it got out of hand cus you never put a stop to it , and if he doing stuff like what minidearms said,then why would we want him to lead us.
" I was giving him shit about his attiude , and hot head , and his faluse advertisment and trash talk ! He isn't the only kid on here i give shit to and some time i have bad day and speak whats on my mind ! It was never about the club it was about a person and his actions ! '

ACTIONS SPEAK LOADER THEN WORDS


minidearm is right 

" The club should be based on the builders with in it ! The style you guys choose to for as of gudie lines should but with in limits of all builders and at your own levels ! 

Dont set up gudies line such as it must be this it must be that ! 

If you guys only have 4 members then make the 4 members you have the best they can be it shouldn't be about numbers it should be about the love of the hobby and the level you as a builder are bringing to the front line ! 

Look at are club M.C.B.A.!
We build everything ! Pro street , trucks, mini's, tuners , rigs, lowriders ! And we share with in the club when ever we can ! We try to support are local shows in the areas we live in and we try to lend a hand out to other modelers no matter what club they may be in '


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Why are you blaming bodydropped? he's the only one in your club that spoke up and told him to cool down. :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im not but he said to wait till undead says so 

i check what i wrote i did say you as in him im wrong ,we as a crew should have put a stop to it.
he was the pres


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 13 2008, 04:27 PM~10405645
> *Why are you blaming bodydropped? he's the only one in your club that spoke up and told him to cool down. :uh:
> *


True. But can we all just let the whole thing go? Move on. The kid is gone. Now PMSCC can continue with there builds and forget about it all.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 13 2008, 01:31 PM~10405678
> *True. But can we all just let the whole thing go?  Move on.  The kid is gone. Now PMSCC can continue with there builds and forget about it all.
> *


 :0 hes right.

LETS FUCKN BULD SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Bloody hell just start the club make,a logo,build cool rides and help eachother out..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Apr 13 2008, 04:39 PM~10405741
> *Bloody hell just start the club make,a logo,build cool rides and help eachother out..
> *



:werd: Now get your asses to your work benches on build something.LOL


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

doing that atm


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that undead kid won't be back anytime soon.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 13 2008, 04:49 PM~10405787
> *that undead kid  won't be back anytime soon.
> *


Thank you!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 13 2008, 01:27 PM~10405309
> *technically, with undead being the VP, it is supposed to be his duty to step up and be the president, so until he says he is out, ior resigns as well, i think he is the president
> 
> *


 he did step down, he sent me a PM sayin that if i wanted to be president i could, so thats why im sayin im president, because i am! lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

good luck to you all


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 13 2008, 02:13 PM~10405917
> *he did step down, he sent me a PM sayin that if i wanted to be president i could, so thats why im sayin im president, because i am! lol
> *


So much for democracy. :uh:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 13 2008, 04:59 PM~10406382
> *So much for democracy. :uh:
> *


yea i know, but since me and 2lowsyn are the only two original members left i figured id take charge cause most likely there wouldn't be a club anymore if i hadnt. Plus I came up with the Pavement Scraper name so I didnt want to see it die... lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 13 2008, 10:27 PM~10408081
> *yea i know, but since me and 2lowsyn are the only two original members left i figured id take charge cause most likely there wouldn't be a club anymore if i hadnt.  Plus I came up with the Pavement Scraper name so I didnt want to see it die... lol
> *


true


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

BodyDropped, MayhemKustomz, BigWright, spikekid999, Project59, LowandBeyond, 2lowsyn, sanchez213, Pokey, Switchblade, raystrey, CNDYBLU66SS, 85 biarittz, phatras, lowridermodels

:wave:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

sup bro how the truck ?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 01:03 AM~10409341
> *sup bro how the truck ?
> *


still in primer, not worried about it, gonna wait a while for it, kinda not in the mood for the hilux, gonna work on the nomad and other hilux for a while....


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

hey wat up guys,it's me the quiet one,just here to let you know i'm still in the club. 
nice 65 pickup Dirk, looks like it's gonna be a badass pro-hopper, & 2lowsyn ,i can't wait to see some color on that bel air ,kandy red or tru blue pearl or maybe some ghost flames 
here are some pics of my rides let me know wat think
















































































and here's one of my many w.i.p


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 13 2008, 07:27 PM~10408081
> *yea i know, but since me and 2lowsyn are the only two original members left i figured id take charge cause most likely there wouldn't be a club anymore if i hadnt.  Plus I came up with the Pavement Scraper name so I didnt want to see it die... lol
> *


Dont forget me!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Apr 14 2008, 03:19 AM~10410113
> *Dont forget me!
> *


u werent one of the original 4 homie....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

hm okay sorry


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Apr 14 2008, 06:00 AM~10410335
> *hm okay sorry
> *





so whats up guys?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

what up body i saw your truck looks good bro what you guna do for paint now ?put it up in here


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 07:45 PM~10415202
> *what up body i saw your truck looks good bro what you guna do for paint now ?put it up in here
> *


Thanks

It'll be in primer for a long time most likely

Put what?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

aaaa.... your pics you still have P.S.M.C.C under your club, was the server giving you truble ?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 08:03 PM~10415401
> *aaaa.... your pics you still have P.S.M.C.C under your club, was the server giving you truble ?
> *


yea, i've been trying to change that for a few hours now, keeps freezing...


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

It was awesome outside today.... lol random useless info there but oh well. With it getting to be spring finally im probably not gonna have time to sit around to build models.... i guess thats what winter is for... so much to do but so little time. lol


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i know by the time i get back home, its dark


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

sup eveybody ,i figured some one should post up sum thin' so here are sum pics of a couple of projects i got going 
my 56 t-bird
























this i'm gonna make a hopper out of it, you can't see it in the pics cuz i still gotta make the rear u-bar n' glue it all together
























let me know what you think ,and show sum pics of any progess


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

sorry if the pics are a little blury but thats what happens with :biggrin: low batteries


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

sorry if the pics are a little blury but thats what happens with low batteries :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love that T-Bird....


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks, the t-bird just needs to be hinged and painted but it gonna tke a while cuz i got side tracked by my 92' t-bird thats almost finished.nutin' to custom just gonna sit three wheeln'
































here are sum pics of the interior 

















sorry if there a little blurry,but u can still see sum detail


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:roflmao: OH dang bro got some good projects going on, 
bouth T-birds look great . keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks man , thanks just a few of many projects that i have going,others i haven't even taken out of the bags cus i don't want to start till i finnish with these,hows it comin wit the 64, and the bel air have you picked a color yet?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL no i havnt . 
but getn close to laing down some paint .


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Apr 17 2008, 12:13 AM~10434982
> *:wave:
> *



sup sincity?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Apr 16 2008, 09:13 PM~10434982
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 

code you i wana see the doge finished . looks cool


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 16 2008, 09:14 PM~10434997
> *sup sincity?
> *


  not much man. been chilling


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 17 2008, 09:20 AM~10437789
> *:biggrin:
> 
> code you i wana see the doge finished . looks cool
> *


 i will  :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Apr 17 2008, 09:49 AM~10437980
> *i will    :biggrin:
> *


oh nha LOL i ment code210 LOL
you need to u put your pics cus this is a new thred :cheesy: 
but keep on working so you can show more.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 17 2008, 09:52 AM~10437994
> *oh nha LOL i ment code210 LOL
> you need to u put your pics cus this is a new thred  :cheesy:
> but keep on working so you can show more.
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok im back now its up to you guys to see if you want me in this club or not


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 18 2008, 09:35 PM~10451126
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



thats hysterical.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

we should vote this dude off. haha :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

startin to feel as if we need to eh?...sad when a legit club has to beg his lame ass to come back. sorry did i say that...damn me!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

true true.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

funny guys 
im not going to let myself start this shit again
im asking if they want me to stay or not


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i know what my answer would be.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 19 2008, 11:46 AM~10452917
> *i know what my answer would be.
> *


 C-YA. :wave:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 19 2008, 09:11 AM~10453026
> *C-YA.  :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 18 2008, 11:14 PM~10451725
> *funny guys
> im not going to let myself start this shit again
> im asking if they want me to stay or not
> *


i know (we all know ) he messed up.i know we all get coky at some point but if he stays true to what he says then hell yha bro id keep you but ,


POST SOME DAMN WORK UP-LMAO-you were out for like a week what do you have to show for it ? :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 19 2008, 10:40 AM~10453380
> *
> POST SOME DAMN WORK UP-LMAO-you were out for like a week what do you have to show for it ?  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

zip, zero, nada. O!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 19 2008, 11:15 AM~10453547
> *zip, zero, nada. O!
> *


lol
give him time ...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 19 2008, 02:17 PM~10453556
> *lol
> give him time ...
> *


 :dunno:

It's been a few hours...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im loading them in my computer now


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres what i got done

my 58 impala
(it looks blue but its really HOK violet pearl)













































my 48 chevy panel
(sorry 2low i got tired of looking at it)



























my 66 t-bird 
(junker build off in modelcaremag.com)




































and BLOOD THIRSTY
(my artist is working on the murals)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

wow your paint skillz came up in one week, whos doin your paint and foil?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i did and i was the only one that set a finger on the kits when they were opened except the hearse which you can ask MadeMan how it was when he shipped it to me


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

if you are refering to his 58, most of all the chrome trim, comes in that kit! its the new revel kit! the only thing to foil is window trim! and you can see his foil work on the windshield! the hearse was done by someone for him unless he has come up in a week!  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the 58 is the revell kit most of the chrome cam in the box except the area around the windows as linc said
as for the hearse that is all me ask mademan


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

woah dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

then wheres a BEFORE pic of it??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the hearse there isnt one i started on it after i got it
but madman can vouch for me go ahead and ask him


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looking back at the hearse....... you can tell he did the work!  :biggrin: he getting better, but a little more practise is needed. Just take your time with the foil and practise practise practise. i am no pro by any means..... but i had like 6 spare bodies lying around that i used to practise before i started on a model. use tooth pics to push the foil into the grooves better and q-tips to smooth it out. Mini gave me that tip and it works awsome!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks bro ive got to refoil it the foil started to come off and i really dont want to clear the top then it will become glossy and i want it flat any suggestions


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

testors sells a clear called dull coat...use that, it drys and dulls out the black so its a flat color.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 20 2008, 10:50 AM~10459323
> *testors sells a clear called dull coat...use that, it drys and dulls out the black so its a flat color.
> *


x2! works good! just dont use it ontop tamyia paints!!! it will react and then the whole car goes for a bath!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the paint on the hearse is krylon if that helps anyone out what can i use on that?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

should be ok with that.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool ill test it on a sample body first so i dont fuck up the hearse


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

krylon is enamel i believe, so dont use laquer clears, i would try some testors enamel clears or check to see if krylon has a clear, i try to keep all my paints and clears together.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

true it gives me a reason to do a paint run to wal-fart down the street maybe ill find some new colors LOL


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres another i just got done painting yesterday
it has krylon paint but you wouldnt know if you seen it in person LOL
the kit is the amt reissue of t6he 65 licoln
so here is SUDDEN DEATH





































the amount of guns that will be in this car makes it fit the name
to bad its so fuckin cold here that i cant paint (DAMN IT)


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 20 2008, 10:17 AM~10459140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alrighty nut huggers.... the bue top`d one


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whats with all the death shit :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 20 2008, 11:31 AM~10459539
> *whats with all the death shit :uh:
> *


hearses are cool.... thats why.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 20 2008, 11:57 AM~10459652
> *hearses get bitches!.... thats why.....
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 20 2008, 01:57 PM~10459652
> *hearses are cool.... thats why.....
> *


i know that but basicly every build white boy does he has some death name for it. hearse or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

made, calm it down playboy, far from a nut hugger, i just asked a question damn.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2008, 07:48 AM~10459307
> *thanks bro ive got to refoil it the foil started to come off and i really dont want to clear the top then it will become glossy and i want it flat any suggestions
> *


my suggestion is that u throw away the ultra-bright foil and get the regular chrome.... sticks WAY better


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2008, 10:16 AM~10459455
> *to bad its so fuckin cold here that i cant paint (DAMN IT)
> *


aren't you in so cal. its like 70 degrees outside


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

If hearses get "bitches", then I don't want one. I prefer ladies, not female canines.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol....

i know where a 1:1 hearse is for sale too... :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 20 2008, 04:20 PM~10460395
> *If hearses get "bitches", then I don't want one. I prefer ladies, not female canines.
> *


if "hearses get bitches" are they the kind that still have a heartbeat ??? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

haha dead bitches.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2008, 03:21 PM~10460712
> *haha dead bitches.
> *


Damn, never would have guessed that mademan was a necropheliac! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 20 2008, 03:24 PM~10460724
> *Damn, never would have guessed that mademan was a necropheliac! :0  :biggrin:
> *


I like the kinky shit.


j/k



-dropped- i was just being a dick. i wasnt serious about callin you a nuthugger... but you got way to defensive :biggrin: lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah i been tryin to loosen that tight wad up...take a joke jeff...were all kidders here---tho, im one of the bigger ones here. fucking tard!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 20 2008, 07:42 PM~10461203
> *yeah i been tryin to loosen that tight wad up...take a joke jeff...were all kidders here---tho, im one of the bigger ones here.  fucking tard!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Apr 20 2008, 12:59 PM~10459990
> *aren't you in so cal. its like 70 degrees outside
> *


i do but today it was like in the high 50's


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its because im tryin to blend the macobre with the lowrider scene


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2008, 05:51 PM~10461642
> *its because im tryin to blend the mecob* with the lowrider seen*
> *


MACABRE

SCENE


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so if you dont like the fact im naming cars after death stuff you will be glad that the next build up wont have a death theme its going to be a drifter i would show you pics of the car but its top secret ill show you when i finally unvail it LOL
its going to be worth the wait


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2008, 07:49 PM~10461618
> *i do but today it was like in the high 50's
> *


you pussy. i wish it was even 50 here


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i am what i eat 
how cold is it there


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2008, 06:07 PM~10461760
> *i am what i eat
> how cold is it there
> *


-8 celsious here so 17 F here. and I been painting.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

in your workshop huh
i cant i dont have a workshop and i really dont want to blow up my historical house


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2008, 05:53 PM~10462234
> *in your workshop huh
> i cant i dont have a workshop and i really dont want to blow up my historical house
> *


what city you in??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fontana my house was here before the city started


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2008, 05:56 PM~10462258
> *fontana my house was here before the city started
> *


  I work in san berdo.. so you have one of them ranch looking houses with a big ass lot


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

its 37 here right now and it only got up to about 44 today, and were runnin around without jackets, gets up to the 50s were in t-shirts lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nah its a 50's mexican style its a little 1 and 1/2 bedroom and one bathroom


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 20 2008, 07:09 PM~10462359
> *nah its a 50's mexican style its a little 1 and 1/2 bedroom and one bathroom
> *


'50s style is historical? All the houses in the historical districts around here were built in the 1800s and very early 1900s.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

dang bro you got some good stuff going on , here are pics of the 6 4 iv been working on for some time now 
















































first time cutn a car up
and heres the 41


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the frame on the 41....and good job on those pics,...i can actually see it now!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

its my ants camera this time not my peace of ---- one


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

i like the 41' frame and the 6 4 is comin out clean hopfully it won't stay primered


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn that 6 4 is sweet bro as well as the 41 
damn you know how to make me wish i didnt call you out
you pulled my favorite truck to take on my panel DAMN YOU LOL


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so whats going on people where are the progress posts?
why was this thread on the 2nd page?
what are the new rules?
hell what is the new logo?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you got the 21 questions goin there....lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

true true i do huh LOL
i posted up my shit after i was gone for a week or so and this thread used to be on the first page everyday(i was a visitor)with new shit every hour now it seems that it was fogotten just when they said i could come back in here but i had to follow the new rules 
WHERE ARE THEY


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

there around, ive found dynasty on pg 2 as well, so its not a big thang---when its on pg 3, start worryin.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

true but it was gitting close it was like in the bottom three


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

alright we need sum pics up in here so i took sum of my old 39 panel,i did years ago,i'm gonna give it a bath n' rebuild it, open it up, and give it sum new colors,if you got any suggestions let me know what ya think


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

don't open it up.... just build it clean homie....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

he probly gots a point ther homie.
im glade your guna redo that one , bring some much needed TLC to it LOL
found this in the sadan topic, what about this dont need to realy open it up but you can get real gangsta on this


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah i was wantin to make it into one of those,so i'm gonna give it a try, once i finnish up sum of my other proects,the 92 t-bird ,and the bel air just needs sum foil and there done, i'll take sum new pics when there ready.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's one i got in the works


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 23 2008, 03:37 PM~10486967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thast a good start. but how would you go about geting it smooth in the back ?
where can i finde one ?


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey guys, been a while 
Im getting some new stuff next week if it all go's right.

1X









So I can start building again in a few days :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Apr 24 2008, 09:06 PM~10499567
> *Hey guys, been a while
> Im getting some new stuff next week if it all go's right.
> 
> ...


:0 :0 lets see them homie :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 12:08 AM~10499580
> *:0 :0 lets see them homie  :biggrin:
> *


Better wait foo :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Should Be Some Nice Projects


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Apr 24 2008, 09:13 PM~10499600
> *Better wait foo  :biggrin:
> *


hurry up.... this topic needs some good shit bro


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 12:15 AM~10499610
> *hurry up.... this topic needs some good shit bro
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well i guess its time for me to post up some wips

heres the most recent one
my drift racing 06 mustang
heres where it was last week


















heres where its at now
fresh out of the booth


























all i need to do is take care of some problem areas and this bitch will be done soon


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Apr 25 2008, 02:06 AM~10499567
> *Hey guys, been a while
> Im getting some new stuff next week if it all go's right.
> 
> ...


get that daytona yet??


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

They should come somewhere this week


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Heres some new stuff done on the hilux guys 
Ran out of paint wich suck since i only got the trunk left to paint...

















Chris


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn that a nice ride. clean clean clean, woooo.
i got piant pics coming up soon but ima go back to my teaser pics lol, sent the camera back to my ants ill get it in a few weeks


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

So, i dont have anything to post since i havent had time or money to build anything... it sucks... kinda... lol been getting to spend more time with my girlfriend and thats just a little more important!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you guys ever seen thees or now the acturle size , he say ther 5' and ther 2 1/2 inch tall ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Three-Hot-Wheels-Low-R...bayphotohosting


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 28 2008, 06:32 PM~10524728
> *you guys ever seen thees or now the acturle size , he say ther 5' and ther 2 1/2 inch tall ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Three-Hot-Wheels-Low-R...bayphotohosting
> *


ebay links dont work homie gotta put item #s


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

no pic bro what are you tryin to pull J/K but really no pics


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 28 2008, 07:33 PM~10525301
> *no pic bro what are you tryin to pull J/K but really no pics
> *


you get my daytona yet???


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im gitting it at the next meeting at the hobby shop 
you want any detail kits for it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

what kinda detail kits??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the detail crap that is photo eched


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sure why not. when the meeting??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

on the 17th
ill get you some goods when i finish collecting cash from some people that owe me
dont worrie it will be worth the wait


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight as long as you keep your word its all good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 05:53 PM~10525523
> *ight as long as you keep your word its all good
> *


i will bro what kind of detail supplies are you low on right now


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

everything lol. i dont really by detail shit. i just use what i got,or can make lol. ya im a cheapskate :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i feel you there im getto
ok ill pick you up what i usually get
cool youve seen my work ill get the good shit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight cool thank homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

no problem just get them kits packed up and ready to go


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

will do,ill ship em when i get the daytona n shit


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

PM's are your friend......  .....lol


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok so here the 64 as it stand now , i know pics suck ill see if ican get better ones latter this week.
























thees are the ones with clear on them and i still need to get the hood back on and the doors


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to see you guys gettin back on your feet, i apologize completely....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice work 2low 

Here's something I started this morning.
A 70' chevelle.


















Chris


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u putting a sliding ragtop??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 28 2008, 03:15 PM~10525737
> *PM's are your friend......  .....lol
> *


funny that you post this shit..... u do the same shit all over the model car section....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2008, 10:58 AM~10551540
> *funny that you post this shit..... u do the same shit all over the model car section....
> *


oh he has you there


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

wow it looks realy clean bro , did you add a lil to the top. looks like a layer on it ?


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah should resemble something like a plastic trim for the ragtop


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Welp, tried painting today... now I officially hate Testors from a spray can... runs like water.. GRRRR


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

only testors spray i use is the laqure (sp). thats good shit right there


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 1 2008, 05:08 PM~10555819
> *Welp, tried painting today... now I officially hate Testors from a spray can... runs like water.. GRRRR
> *


switch to duplicolor..... you can use their sandable or filler primer and any of their paints will work great.... clean stock looking in their basic line.... then flakes and candy with their metalspecks and metalcast lines.... you WON'T be dissappointed.... don't even bother with krylon


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 1 2008, 06:42 PM~10556781
> *only testors spray i use is the laqure (sp). thats good shit right there
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2008, 10:43 PM~10556798
> *switch to duplicolor..... you can use their sandable or filler primer and any of their paints will work great.... clean stock looking in their basic line.... then flakes and candy with their metalspecks and metalcast lines.... you WON'T be dissappointed.... don't even bother with krylon
> *


Thanks, Ill have to switch over, plus im sick of the same basic colors that the store in town carries.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2008, 09:43 PM~10556798
> *switch to duplicolor..... you can use their sandable or filler primer and any of their paints will work great.... clean stock looking in their basic line.... then flakes and candy with their metalspecks and metalcast lines.... you WON'T be dissappointed.... don't even bother with krylon
> *


X2 all the way.....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Layed down a coat of yellow on the chevelle this morning and it totally fukked up :angry: 

Runners all over and it seem it doesnt wanna get a hold on the shaper edges...
So il be sanding it down over the few days and see if i can come with any new ideas for it 

Chris


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

give it a bath in brake fluid. itll come off A LOT easier


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 2 2008, 01:15 PM~10561332
> *give it a bath in brake fluid. itll come off A LOT easier
> *


Im broke ass :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

just buy a 2 quart bottle or whatever,dump it in plastic container and itll last a long time,itll be worth it


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 2 2008, 01:26 PM~10561385
> *Im broke ass  :uh:
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

superclean
wal-fart is cheap go buy it from there


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo how many people do we have 
ad name them off
i have an idea


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thers 
code210
dirk 
chrisijzerman
undead craker boy
2lowsyn
i think thats it that all that come around 
code 210 computer sucks so he goes eather to the libary or my house to use the computer


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 2 2008, 08:45 PM~10564270
> *thers
> code210
> dirk
> ...


hay foo im a satline cracker get it right LOL
any one in for a group build


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

not just yet, i still got a alot on my plate BUT
i was thinkn something likewhat mcba is doing with the montie is that what you had in minde ?pm me if so


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 2 2008, 02:03 PM~10561628
> *superclean
> wal-fart is cheap go buy it from there
> *


Sure we got walmarts in holland....

NO :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

^^^LOL^^^ i dint know till tody too


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Never trought of reading whats under my avater ?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:roflmao: 
never thought about it ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 2 2008, 09:30 AM~10561007
> *Layed down a coat of yellow on the chevelle this morning and it totally fukked up  :angry:
> 
> Runners all over and it seem it doesnt wanna get a hold on the shaper edges...
> ...


thats because you probably sprayed too much trying to cover the black primer you used.... use white primer next time when u gonna do yellow.... works a lot better  (learned the hard way too)


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok anyone down for a group build
im thinking of using a 50 ford pick up but im open to suggestions


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

I aint..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

why not its not a buildoff its a build that we all get to work on
it will better your skills


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

we should just wait on that or now.
good idea but not just yet bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah seems a lil too early for yall to do that yet. Our club is doin it, but we've been around a lil longer & more established. It will help all of yall if ya do, but its just not the right time IMO.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha your right slammd. we should just wait on it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:scrutinize: :wow: I'am keepin a eye on you Guys...


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Alright, finally got in the mood to do something with a model, so here's what I started. '92 Cougar, gonna have a flip front, probably gonna put some bags under it. Don't know what to do for a power plant, the stock 5.0 just doesnt do it for me. but here's what i have so far.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Chris, you should post your little Dodge in here. It would make it look like we do something.... lol


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Yer, I might post pics of that donky one soon 
And some beginning parts of my couger  
Does anybody got a front window left for that one though?
Mine came out of the box with a fat crack all along the middle and the shop owner doesnt wanna take it back becose i broke the seal :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 8 2008, 06:37 PM~10613052
> *Chris, you should post your little Dodge in here.  It would make it look like we do something.... lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 8 2008, 10:10 PM~10612786
> *Alright, finally got in the mood to do something with a model, so here's what I started.  '92 Cougar, gonna have a flip front, probably gonna put some bags under it.  Don't know what to do for a power plant, the stock 5.0 just doesnt do it for me.  but here's what i have so far.
> 
> 
> ...



what you want for the complete stock motor and trans.? hit me with a pm


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

go to revell.com and order a replacement window.if you order online you'll have to shipping,if you don't want to pay shipping they'll tell you how to mail in the order so they pay for the shipping and you get a brand new winshield.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 8 2008, 06:10 PM~10612786
> *Alright, finally got in the mood to do something with a model, so here's what I started.  '92 Cougar, gonna have a flip front, probably gonna put some bags under it.  Don't know what to do for a power plant, the stock 5.0 just doesnt do it for me.  but here's what i have so far.
> 
> 
> ...



where you gonna mount the front suspension now homie?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 02:02 AM~10614039
> *where you gonna mount the front suspension now homie?
> *


Im either gonna build some new shock towers off the frame or just convert it over to an A arm front suspension


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Opened up the trunk...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dirks back in the game


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice work Dirk! :biggrin: 

Here's my colorfull couger 









 :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

DAM CHRIS THATS BRIGHT


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 9 2008, 01:09 PM~10617503
> *Nice work Dirk!  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's my colorfull couger
> ...



you should paint the rims the same orange color


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

did you do a pinstripe
if not do a yellow one


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 9 2008, 03:35 PM~10618017
> *you should paint the rims the same orange color
> *


Yea, now after seeing it, the orange would definately look a lot better!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Some more slight work today, i liked the grille/headlight area of the custom front end but didnt like the big ground effects part so i did some cutting. Gonna put that piece onto the stock bumper. same with the back, liked the custom tail light area, but not the bulky ground effects, so i cut it off and will put the stock lower part of the bumper on it. little changes, but should make it stand out when complete.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats some good work you putting in man.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 11:01 PM~10621228
> *thats some good work you putting in man....  :thumbsup:
> *


Who? Me? lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 9 2008, 07:03 PM~10621236
> *Who? Me? lol
> *


not much else work going on in here


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 11:04 PM~10621243
> *not much else work going on in here
> *


haha, i think the only ones still alive are me and chris. i think undead smothered himself in build offs and died, and all the rest are just lost. lol but hey thanks, i finally figured out that i just need to sit down and focus on one car at a time, i get more done that way lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 9 2008, 07:09 PM~10621269
> *haha, i think the only ones still alive are me and chris. i think undead smothered himself in build offs and died, and all the rest are just lost. lol but hey thanks, i finally figured out that i just need to sit down and focus on one car at a time, i get more done that way lol
> *


true.... look how many projects i got going.... :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 09:48 PM~10621162
> *
> 
> 
> ...












that would be cool. 
good job dirk . front end looks like it came out clean i think you can make it in to something something true worth being called show peace.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 10 2008, 10:39 AM~10622945
> *good job dirk . front end looks like it came out clean i think you can make it in to something something true worth being called show peace.
> *


Thanks, hopefully it turns out alright, i dont really have the whole concept figured out yet but oh well


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

These 2 merc's are lookin crazy! Keep us posted on the builds fellas !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

sweet mini came in here, we must be doing some thing right -LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

He was probably just checking to see if there was any new drama. It's fun to read. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well i guess i should post something to get people off my back
so heres a uptown cadillac escalade im fixint up
its a oob and nothing more














































the colors are black cherry and white mixed with red flake


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 10 2008, 03:45 PM~10625302
> *well i guess i should post something to get people off my back
> so heres a uptown cadillac escalade im fixint up
> its a oob and nothing more
> ...


people are on your back because of the things u say in your posts.... bout time u show some pictures of something....  :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice work undead 

Here a pic of my high riding dodge ram :biggrin: 
Will finish it off 2morrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

truck is looking good man.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, not a whole lot of progress on the cougar, ready for hinges on the trunk and trying to sort out what I want to do with the rear suspenison, but I have been thinkin of a color for the car and for some reason I thought of this:









I want something different, what do you think? Maybe with some kind of metallic purple graphics.. just an idea


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i had the exact same color in mind for my 75 cutlass :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 02:11 PM~10629048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i had the exact same color in mind for my 75 cutlass  :thumbsup:
> *


haha, wow thats cool. This was the first color that came to mind when I started in on this car, i think it should fit it well.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Here's another wone guys :yes: 
Some may remember this as the blue one i did almost a year ago, wich it is :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

chris i see you steped ur game up ...ur builds are lookin great doggg


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks really clean homie.... the merc looks great in the background too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Been working on the trunk today, its not much and not sure if you can tell whats goin on, but here it is. Gonna stuff an air tank in there and im debating whether to put subs n amps or NOS bottles in there too.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep It Up, HOMIES!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice work dirk 
Do an airtank with some mad audio 

And heres some more of my 59 impala.
Im missing 3 things though , a light lens , one of thse things that go on the sides of the hood and the window..

Oh well message me when u got them 

Heres the imp.









Chris


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice impala bro

yo people of P.S.M.C.C

i will post up BLACK PLAGUE after the build off between me and mademan is done
ill post up everything form start to finish
cool


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Another small update, working on the rear suspension. cutting out the upper control arms. I plan on having a movable suspension....hopefully lol


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Ahh, my poor cougar will be neglected since Im back to work... sigh...lol


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, Chris and I are out. 2lowsyn is Pres. now. I mean, Chris and I have been the only ones to post anything in a long time and undead is starting crap again... lol So its best that we step away from the club. Plus id rather build independent for a while and if a more established club likes my work then maybe i could join up with them, but until then, check out my work in my thread!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 14 2008, 12:58 PM~10653215
> *Well, Chris and I are out.  2lowsyn is Pres. now.  I mean, Chris and I have been the only ones to post anything in a long time and undead is starting crap again... lol So its best that we step away from the club.  Plus id rather build independent for a while and if a more established club likes my work then maybe i could join up with them, but until then, check out my work in my thread!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

undead always messes shit up....lol....now u all know how i felt when this shit happened to me.......good luck on the being solo!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 14 2008, 12:58 PM~10653215
> *Well, Chris and I are out.  2lowsyn is Pres. now.  I mean, Chris and I have been the only ones to post anything in a long time and undead is starting crap again... lol So its best that we step away from the club.  Plus id rather build independent for a while and if a more established club likes my work then maybe i could join up with them, but until then, check out my work in my thread!
> *


instead of breakin up the club, why not kick his dumb ass out?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now thats a freakin good idea son!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 14 2008, 08:33 PM~10656577
> *now thats a freakin good idea son!
> *


 yiz zir :yes:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 14 2008, 04:47 PM~10655817
> *instead of breakin up the club, why not kick his dumb ass out?
> *


Well even if we did kick him out its still not much of a club and Im not much for trying to run a club and be serious about it cause I have a lot of other stuff goin on and since it wasnt a real established club the only difference now is ill be posting in my thread instead of this one. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 14 2008, 11:06 PM~10657664
> *Well even if we did kick him out its still not much of a club and Im not much for trying to run a club and be serious about it cause I have a lot of other stuff goin on and since it wasnt a real established club the only difference now is ill be posting in my thread instead of this one. lol
> *



The only way to make a club established is to stay with it. Not be in it a few months a say i quit. So what if its not a huge club or its not Country wide. Does it really matter. if your runnin shit, weed out the bullshit. It's like pulling weeds in the summer. Grab the little prick by the neck and throw him in the compost pile. That club will never get anywhere and you guys will never get any respect if it keeps having members saying i quit, i quit. And having member that like to let there mouths flap instead of building makes you all look bad. Dont quit. There is always more benefits of being in a car club. The friends, hookups, good times, rather than being solo.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 15 2008, 10:12 AM~10661256
> *The only way to make a club established is to stay with it. Not be in it a few months a say i quit.  So what if its not a huge club or its not Country wide.  Does it really matter. if your runnin shit, weed out the bullshit. It's like pulling weeds in the summer. Grab the little prick by the neck and throw him in the compost pile.  That club will never get anywhere and you guys will never get any respect if it keeps having members saying i quit, i quit.  And having member that like to let there mouths flap instead of building makes you all look bad. Dont quit. There is always more benefits of being in a car club.  The friends, hookups, good times, rather than being solo.
> *


Yea, I know what you're saying, but I don't have time to be a president like figure for a club, hence why it was slightly unorganized and nobody knew what was going on. lol Id just rather hang low as a member or just be solo. and yea clubs do have their advantages, but hey I think I can hang in there bein solo for a while. I guess this club was a flop to begin with, none of us were really serious about it.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

You guys give up too Easy...Come on, don't do the easy thing which is nothing...Keep this club going you can find a leader later ...be strong when the tuff get going..come on... :uh: :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

who said a club has to have a damn president? its can be member owned by everyone...what i mena is, everyone chips in here & there & pulls the weight of the club instead of just one or two guys. I stuck with the club im in cuz i knew there was something here...not a position for me to take, but a real set of guys that i could trust & look to for help, or fowarding advice to. We got this way the hard way...literally. Quitting is too easy, making it work, now thats a job in itself.
Im not telling ya what to do, but if i were you, id reconsider. But its your life..do what u wanna do.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 15 2008, 01:43 PM~10661860
> *who said a club has to have a damn president?  its can be member owned by everyone...what i mena is, everyone chips in here & there & pulls the weight of the club instead of just one or two guys.  I stuck with the club im in cuz i knew there was something here...not a position for me to take, but a real set of guys that i could trust & look to for help, or fowarding advice to.  We got this way the hard way...literally.  Quitting is too easy, making it work, now thats a job in itself.
> Im not telling ya what to do, but if i were you, id reconsider. But its your life..do what u wanna do.
> *



Yea, Bro I like your Attitude.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Im not really giving up, I just dont want to be apart of it anymore. Theres not enough enthusiasm to make it work. Like i said, its a flop.. kinda like buying stock in Enron...haha


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 15 2008, 02:05 PM~10662573
> *Im not really giving up, I just dont want to be apart of it anymore.  Theres not enough enthusiasm to make it work.  Like i said, its a flop.. kinda like buying stock in Enron...haha
> *



Dirk thats the same shit fool ! 


And whats wrong with Enron ? I just picked up 1000 shares at .05 cents a share cause i hard they are going place ! I seen them in news i heard its hot right now !


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Well what I mean is that Im not giving up really since i didnt put any initial effort into it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 15 2008, 04:27 PM~10663578
> *Well what I mean is that Im not giving up really since i didnt put any initial effort into it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Guys pick yourself up....and get this dam club up again...You guys don't need a Pres....too much fighting..everybody be Equal ...you guys can work out the details.It can Work...with out the bad attitude..and some work...You guys have the people you can learn to work together. Things like this happen in full size car clubs and member take the easy way out and quit and take some of there friends out with them...But the the great clubs have to hit Bottom before they reach the top...you can make this club work....Don't be a bunch of Pussies...Take the Hard road and do it. Peace Brothers...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 15 2008, 05:02 PM~10663807
> *Guys pick yourself up....and get this dam club up again...You guys don't need a Pres....too much fighting..everybody be Equal ...you guys can work out the details.It can Work...with out the bad attitude..and some work...You guys have the people you can learn to work together. Things like this happen in full size car clubs and member take the easy way out and quit and take some of there friends out with them...But the the great clubs have to hit Bottom before they reach the top...you can make this club work....Don't be a bunch of Pussies...Take the Hard road and do it.    Peace Brothers...
> *


Been there with the real 1:1 club i was in and in the model club i had chose to leave afew years ! 


When you stand to fight and make it happen your get over the rocky shit and be a much stronger club and others will see what work you guys have done to make it happen !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

when dynasty started, one member(3wheelinfleetwood) was scamin people, witch is way worse then what undead dumb boy is doin, and brian and i chose to keep dynasty goin, and were a year in and doin good i would say, its worth stickin with the ones you can trust, and making a name for your club, and your members. throw out the trash and and keep one eye on new talent, and most of all, keep building yourself.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2008, 06:57 PM~10664230
> *Been   there    with    the  real  1:1   club  i   was   in   and  in the   model  club   i had    chose  to  leave   afew  years !
> When you  stand  to   fight     and  make  it  happen  your   get over   the  rocky  shit   and  be  a  much  stronger    club    and  others   will  see    what   work  you   guys   have   done  to  make  it  happen !
> *


Very True Bro...Yea but sometimes ya got to throw out the trash to clean House and start over ...Yea and you need a few smart guys like you in a good club.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

when the club was started, i dont think anyone in it was really ready for it, or the responsibility, i think either kick out the members that aren't doing anything,just liking to rep the name, and start fresh, AGAIN, whopever the president is, PM me


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe YOU, bodydropped should give them another chance...you've kinda left them high & dry and it hasnt been the same since. Or at least help them along the way, maybe some pointers or friendly gesture. From all of us at LIL, we've struggled in clubs, be it 1:1 or 1/24 scale...ive had a rough road in the 1:1 clubs myself, including owning my own club at one time..which didnt last long cuz of the over run of certain other clubs in the city...but thats life--

Me & Jeff have tried to make Dynasty a household name in here, and so far we have..we dont have shit talkers, or shitty builders that dont care how to build stuff. We run our club strictly on a *quality NOT quantity* way---and most of all of the builds usually come out clean, respectable, and pushing the limit on the other guys to do better, in and outside the club.

Thats how yall should try & run the club, its really not that hard...if ya see a new guy come in here, jump on him and ask him to join or go scoping out new guys to be here. Hey i do, ill admit that, but thats the only way to get the most out of your club. I dont know what else to say---its up to yall to do the rest.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 15 2008, 08:55 PM~10665056
> *Maybe YOU, bodydropped should give them another chance...you've kinda left them high & dry and it hasnt been the same since.  Or at least help them along the way, maybe some pointers or friendly gesture.  From all of us at LIL, we've struggled in clubs, be it 1:1 or 1/24 scale...ive had a rough road in the 1:1 clubs myself, including owning my own club at one time..which didnt last long cuz of the over run of certain other clubs in the city...but thats life--
> 
> Me & Jeff have tried to make Dynasty a household name in here, and so far we have..we dont have shit talkers, or shitty builders that dont care how to build stuff.  We run our club strictly on a *quality NOT quantity*  way---and most of all of the builds usually come out clean, respectable, and pushing the limit on the other guys to do better, in and outside the club.
> ...


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like somethings about to go down... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 15 2008, 11:04 PM~10666156
> *Looks like somethings about to go down...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

R.I.P PSMCC....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 15 2008, 03:29 PM~10664439
> *when dynasty started, one member(3wheelinfleetwood) was scamin people, witch is way worse then what undead dumb boy is doin, and brian and i chose to keep dynasty goin, and were a year in and doin good i would say, its worth stickin with the ones you can trust, and making a name for your club, and your members.  throw out the trash and and keep one eye on new talent, and most of all, keep building yourself.
> *


sorry if im a bit late, but what did undead do? anyways, i think it would have been more easier to kick the guy out rather than leave him with the name and PRESIDENT. im not here to judge people on what was done, but we should all just build, keep the opinons positive, and like my man said, keep building yourself. either way, best of luck, keep the bullshit out, pm so there isn't any damn drama on here. this is the spot for the fellas to get together and do what we like to do.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

MAN WHAT THE FUCK ! ! ther are SO many post i woud qoute for good and bad but i stuk with the club when tequelysunrise asked me invited me to join dynasty, i stuck with when we fell apart the first time ,and im fcking stay with it now.............
i also got word of this when code210 came over.he says he stikn with it too. i dont know what undead did i judt got on but i am going to duble post in a few........ :angry: and yes im fuckn drunk :angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i still havent found what undead did. but why would you even try starting a new club ?
reading through i found some post that say what i would , 

sitck with the club...

i know iv ben out for a while but thats cuas i dont have a computer no more im at my cusins useing thers .




> _Originally posted by Dirk_@May 14 2008, 09:58 AM~10653215
> *Well, Chris and I are out.  2lowsyn is Pres. now.  I mean, Chris and I have been the only ones to post anything in a long time and undead is starting crap again... lol So its best that we step away from the club.  Plus id rather build independent for a while and if a more established club likes my work then maybe i could join up with them, but until then, check out my work in my thread!
> *


i alwas said bodydrop had a spot here. i would do the same for any of you guys. just try and go thruogh the hard shit caus you know we all have them.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so whats going to happen
im in if you are bro
you know you helped me out when i was a newbie so i have a debt to repay to you
as i told you i dont know what the fuck they are talking about everything i started i ended that being said it is you call we can rebuild or send it to the junkyard and collect the insurance write off


----------

